# OM-D EM-5 / Nex 6 and Spot Meter and Focal Point



## HikerMark (Mar 12, 2013)

I was ready to pull the trigger and get the Nex 6.  I don't have a store to try it, so I was testing menu features on a Nex 3.  There does not seem to be a way to have the spot meter tied to  the moveable focal point (can't think of the correct term).  Spot meter  is always in the center of the frame (regardless of the focal point,  which can be moved around the frame).

I was hoping someone could verify this for me regarding the Nex 6.

Also, I was beginning to consider the Olympus OM-D EM-5.  Is moving the spot meter possible with this camera?
Thanks,
Mark


----------



## ann (Mar 13, 2013)

you can move the focus point with the OMD; however, it can't be locked in and stay.  It doesn't move around but if you hit the "wrong" button it will change.


----------



## pete72 (Jun 23, 2013)

OP asked about spot meter not auto focus.

I think Ann was talking about spot meter though because AF subject can definitely be moved.
Exposure spot cannot be moved away from the centre but you can assign exposure lock to a function button.


----------

